# Entering the scary world of 'Titan class' grinders....



## garydyke1

So I did the deal on the Mazzer Royal Doser, got it for £295.

It has the Titanium burrs which I think are pretty darn expensive by themselves.

Measurements: 28.25" H x 9.25" W x 12.25" D (72cm H x 24cm W x 31cm D).

Weight: 60 pounds (27 kilograms).

Power: 900 watts.

Grinding blades length: 3.25" (83 mm).

Grinding blade speed: 1050 RPM (60 Hz).

Doser capacity: 0.8 pounds (360 grams).

Bean hopper capacity: 4 pounds (1.8 kilograms).

Dose adjustment: 0.19-0.28 pounds (5.5-8 grams).

Color: Silver.

Ill be running this without the hopper and single dosing, couple of the usual Mazzer mods will be needed. The Mini-e takes about 10-12 seconds to mulch 15g at the fine grind setting I usually shoot for (depending on bean density)..this beast should take about 2-3 seconds!

I can collect it whenever I choose but I might wait until the Extract training day on 21st April.

Exciting times


----------



## fatboyslim

Holy flip nuts! 27kg of pure grinding power! I'm assuming these are 83mm flat burrs?

Not monsterous concial burrs?

Have you any thoughts on what you'll do with that extra 9-10 seconds of your day you've freed up?

I'd love to see a Royal vs Mini E showdown before the Mini E goes.


----------



## MikeHag

83mm. Nice. Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Holy flip nuts! 27kg of pure grinding power! I'm assuming these are 83mm flat burrs?
> 
> Not monsterous concial burrs?
> 
> Have you any thoughts on what you'll do with that extra 9-10 seconds of your day you've freed up?
> 
> I'd love to see a Royal vs Mini E showdown before the Mini E goes.


Yep they are flat burrs.

Every second saved is fresher coffee by the time it brews.

I have read lots of accounts of people claiming noticeably more layers of espresso flavours when upgrading from Mini to Major (Major shares the same size flat burrs as the Royal)....I guess I will find out.

Next - getting my offset correct on Brewtus' PID!


----------



## Outlaw333

The royal is just the flat burr version of the robur isn't it? Or is it a different size? I'll be getting one as my main espresso grinder when I get the shop up and running, I'm happy with the mini at home for now though! You have got yourself a steal there Gary! That's £100 less than my other half payed for a new mini!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> The royal is just the *flat burr version of the robur isn't it?* Or is it a different size? I'll be getting one as my main espresso grinder when I get the shop up and running, I'm happy with the mini at home for now though! You have got yourself a steal there Gary! That's £100 less than my other half payed for a new mini!


Size-wise , yes. A very different grinder tho. The Robur isnt one for single dosing really, needs a semi-full hopper.

I hope when I get it it actually works properly, although the seller is quite well known in the coffee industry down in the south-west, I should be OK.


----------



## Outlaw333

Where abouts in the south west is it?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Where abouts in the south west is it?


Not a million miles away from Extract, near Bath


----------



## 7tenths

Bath...mmmmm, quite near me, I wonder if they would take a Mazzer Juper Jolly timer/doser version in part exchange against a Mazzer Super Jolly Electronic....I would be interested in their contact details.


----------



## garydyke1

7tenths said:


> Bath...mmmmm, quite near me, I wonder if they would take a Mazzer Juper Jolly timer/doser version in part exchange against a Mazzer Super Jolly Electronic....I would be interested in their contact details.


PM me and I can pass the details, although I think they only deal with ex-demo / recond / shop-closure stock. No harm trying.

Why the desire to go doserless??


----------



## chimpsinties

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Outlaw333

its nice to see others coming back round to dosers! they have been out of vogue for long enough and its time they got the love they deserve!

I'm wondering though gary how you are going to keep up with the 3 second grind? I hope your dosing hand is limber! is it a timer or manual switch?


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> its nice to see others coming back round to dosers! they have been out of vogue for long enough and its time they got the love they deserve!
> 
> I'm wondering though gary how you are going to keep up with the 3 second grind? I hope your dosing hand is limber! is it a timer or manual switch?


The doser will be modified to sweep clean and 15g won't take long . Faster than distribution with clumpy doserless.

It's an auto which I will disable by removing the switch ....


----------



## Outlaw333

Im just thinking, I kind of like the fact that mine is a little slow as it means that when im dosing, only a smallish amount is landing in each section with each swipe, thus keeping me clump free. with a 3 second grind time you'll only get in about 6 or 7 swipes at full 'thwack' and the dreaded clumps might find their way in...

I think you can buy replacement manual switches and timers from coffee hit if one is necessary.


----------



## Outlaw333

Im mega excited for you though, your setup is going to be daddy!


----------



## Outlaw333

Next step... GS/3!!


----------



## Outlaw333

Or Slayer single group?!


----------



## Outlaw333

I did hear one was going to be made, whether this is still the case i don't know..


----------



## fatboyslim

If you watch the Seattle Coffee Gear trip to Slayer they show you the design is really really simple.

Hopefully we might see prosumer level variable pressure machines with pre-heat tanks and multiple PIDs that don't cost 5 grand.

**************Off Topic***************

I'd love to design and build my own machine also....I'm thinking in-built disco ball and sub woofer.

Back on topic, in the short time I've had my SJ I've got mixed feelings about the doser. Love the motion and pulling the level rapido style but I'm worried its a place where stale coffee lives.

Any advise on the best way to clean (other than grindz). Soap?


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> If you watch the Seattle Coffee Gear trip to Slayer they show you the design is really really simple.
> 
> Hopefully we might see prosumer level variable pressure machines with pre-heat tanks and multiple PIDs that don't cost 5 grand.
> 
> **************Off Topic***************
> 
> I'd love to design and build my own machine also....I'm thinking in-built disco ball and sub woofer.
> 
> Back on topic, in the short time I've had my SJ I've got mixed feelings about the doser. Love the motion and pulling the level rapido style but I'm worried its a place where stale coffee lives.
> 
> Any advise on the best way to clean (other than grindz). Soap?


My advise, DON'T USE SOAP IN YOUR GRINDER yer silly sausage! hopper maybe but not in the grinder for the love of all that is caffeinated!

I get henry hoover on mine, first i whip off the hopper and doser lid, vacuum out the top, then inside the doser, get a spoon handle and knock out the chute, then hold the hoover just away from the chute and switch on the grinder to clear out the burrs and your done.

Then once a week I remove the screw in the adjustment 'skirt' and wind the skirt right out, counting the turns it takes before it pops, then lift it off, being carefull as the first time I didn't realise the skirt and upper burr assembly come apart and the burr part fell out, luckily with a soft landing in the dog bed! once apart you can take a teaspoon handle, a brush and some kitchen paper and give it all a good clean, the lower burr has throwing arms that throw the grinds through the chute, these and the outside edge of the burr i just use the teaspoon handle to scrape the crud off into the 'grinding chamber' and give it the hoover and whizz treatment(as previously explained) once it is all back together afterwards. The rest is all pretty self explainitory.

I don't know if it is neccessary but I take note of where the hole in the top(that's for the screw that holds the hopper on) is, so when i put it all back together, i know it all goes back together exactly how it was before disassembly.

Don't use soap or anything remotely damp inside your grinder or doser! haha

Im not a fan of the idea of grindz in place of a proper clean as I have read that they just cause more harm than good. Bloody expensive too!


----------



## Outlaw333

Then I have this little dude just for hoovering out the doser inbetween shots, to solve the issue of stale grinds!


----------



## Outlaw333

His name is little henry.. AKA Ubervac!


----------



## fatboyslim

Outlaw333 said:


> My advise, DON'T USE SOAP IN YOUR GRINDER yer silly sausage! hopper maybe but not in the grinder for the love of all that is caffeinated!
> 
> I get henry hoover on mine, first i whip off the hopper and doser lid, vacuum out the top, then inside the doser, get a spoon handle and knock out the chute, then hold the hoover just away from the chute and switch on the grinder to clear out the burrs and your done.
> 
> Then once a week I remove the screw in the adjustment 'skirt' and wind the skirt right out, counting the turns it takes before it pops, then lift it off, being carefull as the first time I didn't realise the skirt and upper burr assembly come apart and the burr part fell out, luckily with a soft landing in the dog bed! once apart you can take a teaspoon handle, a brush and some kitchen paper and give it all a good clean, the lower burr has throwing arms that throw the grinds through the chute, these and the outside edge of the burr i just use the teaspoon handle to scrape the crud off into the 'grinding chamber' and give it the hoover and whizz treatment(as previously explained) once it is all back together afterwards. The rest is all pretty self explainitory.
> 
> I don't know if it is neccessary but I take note of where the hole in the top(that's for the screw that holds the hopper on) is, so when i put it all back together, i know it all goes back together exactly how it was before disassembly.
> 
> Don't use soap or anything remotely damp inside your grinder or doser! haha
> 
> Im not a fan of the idea of grindz in place of a proper clean as I have read that they just cause more harm than good. Bloody expensive too!


Holy Bat Cave Robin! I obviously didn't mean soap anywhere near the grindy bits of the grinder. Its just that whilst modding my sweeper vanes I noticed a bit of a stale coffee/old metal smell from it.

Also lifting the lid of the doser you get that same smell. I use a little stiff wire brush that came with my Preciso to clean as its perfectly suited for the job of removing crud.

How best to clean doser? Not just removing stale coffee but a deeper clean (considering I don't know the history of this doser).


----------



## Outlaw333

Ubervac to the rescue!!!

Oh dear, I have revealed my secret weapon now!

'Too the batcave!!!'


----------



## Outlaw333

fatboyslim said:


> How best to clean doser? Not just removing stale coffee but a deeper clean (considering I don't know the history of this doser).


Enough with the sillyness! Aah i see your point... hmm:waiting: I'm thinking some kind of odourless de-greasing wet wipe?(in fact a damp kitchen roll with a little washing up liquid would be as good as any) then a good ole wipe round with a plain damp kitchen roll, followed by a dry one.


----------



## garydyke1

U



Outlaw333 said:


> Im just thinking, I kind of like the fact that mine is a little slow as it means that when im dosing, only a smallish amount is landing in each section with each swipe, thus keeping me clump free. with a 3 second grind time you'll only get in about 6 or 7 swipes at full 'thwack' and the dreaded clumps might find their way in...
> 
> I think you can buy replacement manual switches and timers from coffee hit if one is necessary.


Clumping from 83mm fast spinning burrs should be minimal hopefully


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Next step... GS/3!!


Not made of money dude, ha ha . Just bought a house

Rotary pump machine would be nice tho


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Holy Bat Cave Robin! I obviously didn't mean soap anywhere near the grindy bits of the grinder. Its just that whilst modding my sweeper vanes I noticed a bit of a stale coffee/old metal smell from it.
> 
> Also lifting the lid of the doser you get that same smell. I use a little stiff wire brush that came with my Preciso to clean as its perfectly suited for the job of removing crud.
> 
> How best to clean doser? Not just removing stale coffee but a deeper clean (considering I don't know the history of this doser).


I intend to fully strip the machine and clean everything, drying over night before putting back together. Only problem, which colour to powder coat it !


----------



## lookseehear

I'm thinking of powder coating my super jolly, would you get it done professionally? I was thinking of a DIY job.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outlaw333

OOooH! A red Mazzer would look amazing!!


----------



## MikeHag

I have stripped two mazzer dosers. Not difficult but some things to know. Will post a link. Until then, doser vanes are weak. Don't stick that screwdriver there... the vane will snap.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I'm thinking of powder coating my super jolly, would you get it done professionally? I was thinking of a DIY job.
> 
> Sent from my ICS Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


40 quid should do it http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk/


----------



## MikeHag

MikeHag said:


> I have stripped two mazzer dosers. Not difficult but some things to know. Will post a link. Until then, doser vanes are weak. Don't stick that screwdriver there... the vane will snap.


The Mazzers seem to all be quite similar so I find these links helpful. The small doser pin just knocks out from the inside downwards. The big golden nut is a pig to remove.

http://www.monkeyfaq.com/mazzer/index.html

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking-t10392.html

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/deep-cleaning-of-very-dirty-mazzer-super-jolly-t8248.html


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> The Mazzers seem to all be quite similar so I find these links helpful. The small doser pin just knocks out from the inside downwards. The big golden nut is a pig to remove.
> 
> http://www.monkeyfaq.com/mazzer/index.html
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking-t10392.html
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/deep-cleaning-of-very-dirty-mazzer-super-jolly-t8248.html


Thanks Mike

This looks quite useful too http://www.kaffee-netz.de/reparatur-und-wartung/18436-mazzer-mini-dosierer-zerlegen-und-reinigen-teil-1-a.html


----------



## garydyke1

I collect this mammoth on Friday morning









Might pop into Extract Coffee Roasters on the way back, its very close. Least ill know where im going the following morning


----------



## jimbow

I want a Titan!!!!


----------



## Outlaw333

I'd give extract a quick bell before you do as they aren't actually open the the public. I'm sure they would be happy for you to pop in though.


----------



## Outlaw333

Exciting times man! How come you are picking it up on Friday morning?!


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> I'd give extract a quick bell before you do as they aren't actually open the the public. I'm sure they would be happy for you to pop in though.


I noticed on the website it says arrange an appointment. I just want to know exactly where it is tbh. Although saying hello would be a bonus


----------



## garydyke1

Outlaw333 said:


> Exciting times man! How come you are picking it up on Friday morning?!


I trust the seller but I want the beast demo'd before I drive it the 100 miles home, want to hear the burrs touch then back off and see if it grinds fine - dont want to be stuck with a dud. .....If I go on Saturday to collect they are not open so a demo on the premises wouldnt be possible


----------



## DonRJ

Welcome to the Royal club Gary, we have the same spec with the titanium burrs.

I gave mine a very thorough clean on purchase, stripped the doser out and when refitting got the sweeper set just right. The Royal is fantastically consistent, needing only very small grind adjustments to fine tune on bean changes. The only very minor issue is remembering how heavy the beast is when moving it for a worktop clean.

Mine could do with a powder coating but i just can`t bear to be without it and miss my daily brew.

Enjoy your new toy and just keep thwacking that handle, you will find there is an optimum thwack speed to avoid grinds overshooting the portafilter to the left.

Don


----------



## fatboyslim

Can and/or should I make a thread about doser mods?

I'm in the process of modding my SJ. I removed the top star sweeper bit and the dosing sector, thinking about adding sweeping aids to the bottom sweepers (that don't come out easily) and found a nice plastic lid that I've screwed on top to stop grinds getting into the centre circle bit.

Took the whole doser off today and reckon doserless conversion is on the cards.

Enjoy your new grinder Gary


----------



## MikeHag

I'd like that, being an SJ owner.

One thing that occurs to me about the grinds getting on the centre bolt area is that although it can be a pain, it can also be an advantage as it gives you a little bit more accuracy in dosing of you are really wanting to be careful and don't mind thwacking the arm a few more times. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Outlaw333




----------



## MikeHag

OK I'll try to explain what I was thinking









When you have a deflector fitted inside the dosing chamber, the grinds entering the chamber are redirected straight down into one of the dose sectors. This means that when you hit the dosing arm the entire contents of that sector is dosed into the basket.

If you don't have a deflector then the grinds enter the chute and land on the centre bolt above the sectors and sit there. When you hit the dosing arm the grinds fall off bit by bit and gradually spread themselves across all the sectors as you thwack, rather than just entering one.

This means that if you don't switch the motor off at exactly the right time, and dose a bit too much into the chamber, you still have the capability to only dose some of it into the basket, and leave the rest in the chamber, and you have a bit more control over how much... more than you do if all the surplus is in one sector.

Basically it means you dose more accurately and waste less grinds. It's something I realised through repeated practise for the UKBC. Whether it's important to everyone is another matter though!


----------



## garydyke1

I now have the grinder & 1kg of Extract Roasters espresso blend


----------



## garydyke1

DonRJ said:


> Welcome to the Royal club Gary, we have the same spec with the titanium burrs.
> 
> I gave mine a very thorough clean on purchase, stripped the doser out and when refitting got the sweeper set just right. The Royal is fantastically consistent, needing only very small grind adjustments to fine tune on bean changes. The only very minor issue is remembering how heavy the beast is when moving it for a worktop clean.
> 
> Mine could do with a powder coating but i just can`t bear to be without it and miss my daily brew.
> 
> Enjoy your new toy and just keep thwacking that handle, you will find there is an optimum thwack speed to avoid grinds overshooting the portafilter to the left.
> 
> Don


Forgot to ask Don, your gold burrs -do they have a cross-hatching type finish ?


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> The small doser pin just knocks out from the inside downwards.


What does everyone use for this? Everything I have tried just bends or gets wedged !


----------



## garydyke1

Roy is clean and ready for action!


----------



## garydyke1

Would love to know how to embed pictures


----------



## garydyke1

testing upload pics


----------



## fatboyslim

LOL! Total fail!

I said remove the extra spaces.

Try again, remove extra commas ,


----------



## fatboyslim

That is one insanely clean doser.

Mod time?


----------



## pendragoncs

Any further plans to Powder Coat your Royal?

Hadn't thought about it but happend accros this today...






Nice blue Super Jolly.

That price you quoted earlier....would that include them sanding down the existing coating?


----------



## DonRJ

> Forgot to ask Don, your gold burrs -do they have a cross-hatching type finish ?


Will check next time I have the top burr out for cleaning, IIRC the answer is yes.

Don


----------



## fatboyslim

pendragoncs said:


> Any further plans to Powder Coat your Royal?
> 
> Hadn't thought about it but happend accros this today...


Is that what seasoned burrs look like? My SJ doesn't grind that fast.

Thinking about getting some clay balls from coffee hit to finish the job.


----------



## pendragoncs

fatboyslim said:


> Is that what seasoned burrs look like? My SJ doesn't grind that fast.
> 
> Thinking about getting some clay balls from coffee hit to finish the job.


Just rewatched it, Its a Mazzer Major not a SJ


----------



## lookseehear

I'm tempted to try the duranium burrs - grinds much faster but there's a risk of I stalling occasionally.


----------



## pendragoncs

In this later video he's added blue lighting under the mazer and lighting within the dosing chamber...






A mod to far?


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Any further plans to Powder Coat your Royal?
> 
> Hadn't thought about it but happend accros this today...


Not investigated it much further since initial looking. Have also requested quote from coffeehit


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Is that what seasoned burrs look like? My SJ doesn't grind that fast.
> 
> Thinking about getting some clay balls from coffee hit to finish the job.


Thats 83mm 1600rpm for u !


----------



## garydyke1

Coffeehit do powdercoating for 200 quid...transport, labour, paint , the lot. They have loads of colours.

Choices :

Alloy wheel coating place £40-60 quid unlimited colours and finish levels - prob never seen a Mazzer before

v

Professional coffee outfit who do these quite often £200.... more limited choice of colours and only one basic finish


----------



## lookseehear

£200 would be too much for me to spend. If I'd spent £1,500 on a new Robur e then maybe I could justify it a tiny bit but my £160 super jolly is not going to have a £200 paint job!

The only problem with taking a SJ to an alloy wheel place or similar is that you have to put them in the oven to get the coil out (friction fit). Maybe too much faff for me.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> £200 would be too much for me to spend. If I'd spent £1,500 on a new Robur e then maybe I could justify it a tiny bit but my £160 super jolly is not going to have a £200 paint job!
> 
> The only problem with taking a SJ to an alloy wheel place or similar is that you have to put them in the oven to get the coil out (friction fit). Maybe too much faff for me.


Not sure if shot-blasting requires a completely bare shell? Maybe mask-up the sensitive (not on show) areas with plastic or rubber.


----------



## lookseehear

Not sure about the shot blasting but proper powder coating requires a pretty hot oven I believe.


----------



## lukevl

pendragoncs said:


> Any further plans to Powder Coat your Royal?
> 
> Hadn't thought about it but happend accros this today...


Has anyone done any mods to the exit of their dosers like this bloke to help the grinds fall vertically? Or am I thwacking my SJ too hard?!


----------



## lookseehear

You need a schectermatic or an elvinator - Google it! I'm using the schectermatic at the moment but going to try the elvinator to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## lukevl

Ok thanks I figured that may be the case!


----------



## DonRJ

Gary, my Royals titanium burrs do not have cross hatching on them, checked today. Says a lot for my memory as I got it wrong when trying to remember.


----------



## garydyke1

The ones on Mazzer's website look cross-hatched I think

quite clear here http://www.mazzer.com/gfx/macine/zoom/piane_rivestite_grandi.jpg


----------



## DonRJ

Those are the same as my burrs, no cross hatching on mine and I think what you are seeing is a digital artefact or reflection in the image of the left hand burr.


----------



## lookseehear

Those look ridged rather than hatched. looks a bit odd though as doesn't go all the way round (or doesn't look like it!).


----------



## fatboyslim

I'm starting to wonder if my burrs are genuine ones. Had a good look at them yesterday and noticed some of the cutting edges weren't that sharp. Could still need seasoning??


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Those look ridged rather than hatched. looks a bit odd though as doesn't go all the way round (or doesn't look like it!).


Its hard to explain , looks like laser etching pattern/finish rather than a cut in the metal itself, you can clear see it if you wiggle the burrs under a strong light


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> I'm starting to wonder if my burrs are genuine ones. Had a good look at them yesterday and noticed some of the cutting edges weren't that sharp. Could still need seasoning??


Where did you get them?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Where did you get them?


The bloke I bought the grinder off said he'd fitted new burrs. He didn't give any more info.

I'm just wondering if its worth getting new burrs for s**** and giggles (and also the awesome clay balls that coffee hit provide to season them).

They do look like Mazzer burrs from pics I've seen, just not sure why the cutting edge would be uneven and have little protrusions.

Can't be good for grind.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> The bloke I bought the grinder off said he'd fitted new burrs. He didn't give any more info.
> 
> I'm just wondering if its worth getting new burrs for s**** and giggles (and also the awesome clay balls that coffee hit provide to season them).
> 
> They do look like Mazzer burrs from pics I've seen, just not sure why the cutting edge would be uneven and have little protrusions.
> 
> Can't be good for grind.


try take some pics to show these defects?


----------



## MikeHag

Mazzer burrs have the word Mazzer written on the back. Anything without that isn't an authentic Mazzer burr.


----------



## garydyke1

MikeHag said:


> Mazzer burrs have the word Mazzer written on the back. Anything without that isn't an authentic Mazzer burr.


sure about this?

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/mazzer-burrs


----------



## MikeHag

Well I guess I can't be 100% sure for all models, but I've read a few blog posts and an article once about it too, and the findings were different from the one on coffeetime. What makes me confident that it's true (about the Super Jolly burrs at least) is the difference in price. Coffeehit's authentic ones, which they import from Italy, are around £28, whereas the aftermarket ones are around £18. After spending so much on the grinder itself I decided it would be silly to risk getting a substandard grind for the sake of saving a tenner.

If it is different for each different model that that's strange, in my view. Why would Mazzer stamp one model's burrs and not others?


----------



## garydyke1

Strange indeed. There appears to be inconsistency even on the Mazzer website regarding this!


----------



## fatboyslim

Confused now whether I need to get genuine burrs or not.

Here are some pictures of my burrs. Look very closely at the edges and see how there are 'rough' bits.


----------



## garydyke1

what about the other side , anything stamped?


----------



## fatboyslim

Nothing stamped. First thing I checked.

Concensus?


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Nothing stamped. First thing I checked.
> 
> Concensus?


Are there concentric rings?


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Are there concentric rings?


I think the answer is yes

look here


----------



## tribs

If coffeetime is correct, then those look just like the aftermarket burrs, fatboyslim.

They do not have the concentric rings and the secondary blades on the genuine burrs go much closer to the inside edge.

I've just eyeballed mine (without removing) and they look like the genuine mazzer burrs. Mine also have rough or possibly damaged edges on the blades.

Where's the cheapest place to get genuine mazzer burrs from?


----------



## Outlaw333

Even if they are genuine they must have been used to grind pebbles by the looks of the damage to the cutting edges, I'd just order a set from coffee hit so you can feel happy your grinder is running at its best, that is the kind of thing that would bug the hell out of me!


----------



## MikeHag

It's quite tricky to find genuine mazzer burrs. Coffeehit are the only place I found, and they only had two sets. Had to wait a month for the third set to be imported.


----------



## lookseehear

You've all got me worried too now! Going to have a look at my burrs this evening.


----------



## garydyke1

Fatboy - did you pursue new Burrs?


----------



## tribs

My new genuine Mazzer burrs arrived this morning courtesy of CoffeeHit. The new ones do not have concentric circles but have a Mazzer stamp on the back. They seem to have the same blade layout though. I have not fitted them yet but they are considerably sharper than the old ones.


----------



## fatboyslim

garydyke1 said:


> Fatboy - did you pursue new Burrs?


I sent coffee hit a picture of my burrs and asked their opinion but no reply yet.

Won't be able to buy until payday anyway. Also my cherub is arriving tomorrow!!!

I'm suspecting many issues I was having were Classic related, not SJ related.

We'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## jimbow

Glad to hear it is on its way Mark. Those blue panels sound great.


----------



## garydyke1

In a bid to rid myself of sub-standard overly bright channelling-to-hell coffee I decided to strip clean Roy, this hasnt been done since I took ownership , though I would post some pics of the Burrs ...genuine you think?




























http://www.mazzer.com/scheda-macine.asp?id=FMA0T151B/QQQ


----------



## fatboyslim

I feel your pain Gary, just when you think you've taken the next step, you find new problems arise.

I'm not sure if my new machine has cured the bad pours I blamed on the Classic (as I don't have a naked PF yet) but every shot so far has tasted great (Extract Strongman).

Still no idea if my burrs are genuine. I got a response from coffee hit but they seem to think if they don't have the mazzer stamp they aren't geniuine.

I'm going to watch videos on youtube of super jollys grinding to compare.

Those golden burrs look epic!


----------



## DonRJ

I will have to get the screwdriver out and have a look at the back of my burrs now even though i am sure they are genuine.


----------



## garydyke1

Another beast on fleabay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Royal-Espresso-Grinder-/251094041478?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3a765f0386


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> Another beast on fleabay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Royal-Espresso-Grinder-/251094041478?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3a765f0386


I'm going to watch that one with interest as it looks awfully familiar to me.







Its the one Martin offered me.


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> I'm going to watch that one with interest as it looks awfully familiar to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the one Martin offered me.


Would laugh if it went for 50 quid


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> Would laugh if it went for 50 quid


Would really laugh if *i* got it for 50 quid.


----------



## garydyke1

pendragoncs said:


> Would really laugh if *i* got it for 50 quid.


Worth a bid for sure haha


----------



## lookseehear

I've got a watch on that one too. How much did he want for it when you spoke to him before?


----------



## garydyke1

Time for a long-term update

I can safely say that after spending a long while with Roy now, I am unlikely to have the urge to upgrade to a different grinder. The grind quality seems to be getting better and better, faster and faster...I suspect the burrs were not fully seasoned or were being used very coarsely. The mazzer doser after some significant mods is working supremely well. Here is some evidence , straight into portafilter, no distribution...83mm flats at fairly slow 900 RPM bring out some lovely flavours, less brightness than the mini-e but more balanced with focus on chocs and caramels:










From this a couple of tap downs and a single staight tamp with convex base..espresso heaven.

I HIGHLY recommend the 2nd-hand market for large Mazzers!


----------



## jimrobo

What's the dosing like? Is it timed? Or do you pre weigh and single dose?


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> What's the dosing like? Is it timed? *Or do you pre weigh and single dose*?


This. I put 18g in and get 17.9-18g out! I have developed a workflow which uses a quick brushing of the chute and a single pulse of the 900W motor. 18g takes about 5-6 seconds.

Im led to believe that a full hopper and a timer would give better grind quality, but only making 2-5 shots a day (with different coffees) single dosing is better for my needs. I can usually dial a coffee in within 1-3 shots


----------



## fatboyslim

Sounds like you are laying down some sort of dialing in throwdown?

Winner gets a pallet of coffee!


----------



## garydyke1

Dont challenge Roy, he gets all feisty when challenged, lol


----------



## jimrobo

whats it like for mess?? Looks like theres a few grounds around the grinder?


----------



## garydyke1

Minimal really. I have a grounds tray underneath which in the pic after a couple of weeks use contains about 1.5g of coffee & some of that is from cleaning up after the Maestro+ (the static off that makes waaaay more mess)


----------



## jimrobo

ah thas not too bad!

I am going to have to do this damn recalibration on my pro m by the looks of it! I just got a 15s pull on the decaf I got from hasbean at 0 on the grind setting......really didn't want to have to do this really!


----------



## jimrobo

Sorry double posted!


----------



## garydyke1

Do it! A grinder of that calibre should be choking your machine with a couple of settings to spare!


----------



## jimrobo

yeh its not quite so simple though by the looks of it. I've taken the grind knob to bits and its nothing like the instructions on the tinterweb. It seems the espresso model has a different way of calibrating compared to the all round! bugger!

I can see how it works but I'm not too sure I should by second guessing!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Ask Steve?


----------



## jimrobo

ok had a play around with it and reluctantly went ahead. It was actually really straight forward and it looks like there is no scale or easy way of initially calibrating it in the factory so I am guessing there are going to be some of these that are worse than others out of the factory.

I was desperate not to touch my burrs when I was calibrating and I got a very slight touch I think but then reversed and set it so they won't touch at the lowest setting on the dial. Moved it half a turn coraser, put some decaf beans in tha need a finer grind and got a beautiful ristretto out of it at 30s.

Problem solved by the look of it.


----------



## garydyke1

There are 3 Royals on ebay right now, including one in gloss black


----------



## fatboyslim

Gary I didn't get round to asking you what you thought of Steve's Mahlkonigs? They were indeed clumpy but the clumps were so fluffy and grind quality was so precise that I noticed the clumps weren't really an issue when you tamped.

I think home grinders that clump do not produce clumps of the same fluffiness. I know my SJ can produce quite dense clumps unless I've just cleaned it out then no clumps!

Reckon I'd be perfectly happy with a K30 twin hopper lol!


----------



## DonRJ

My rather paint chipped Royal continues to produce excellent results, one day a paint job might happen but as you can see from the picture, the beast can be a bit touchy. Been growling like that since being moved to a new grinder shelf at the end of the kitchen.


----------



## fatboyslim

DonRJ said:


> My rather paint chipped Royal continues to produce excellent results, one day a paint job might happen but as you can see from the picture, the beast can be a bit touchy. Been growling like that since being moved to a new grinder shelf at the end of the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 1374


I like his little hat! You should paint the hat red so it looks like a fez.


----------



## garydyke1

fatboyslim said:


> Gary I didn't get round to asking you what you thought of Steve's Mahlkonigs? They were indeed clumpy but the clumps were so fluffy and grind quality was so precise that I noticed the clumps weren't really an issue when you tamped.
> 
> I think home grinders that clump do not produce clumps of the same fluffiness. I know my SJ can produce quite dense clumps unless I've just cleaned it out then no clumps!
> 
> Reckon I'd be perfectly happy with a K30 twin hopper lol!


Those clumps make it difficult to groom the top (if thats your thing). Remember those machines iron out channelling to a degree with pressure/flow-rate meters. I suspect clumps of that nature on naked portafilter on a home machine / prosumer machine would show issues.

I like the speed and convenience of the K30 but its impossible to single dose & im enjoying have a doser which does all the distribution for me


----------



## jimrobo

I don't think the pro M is much different to the k30 grind wise. It's not as fast though but 4 seconds to 6 seconds isn't much different and you can single dose if that's your thing......although the timed dose is so accurate you don't need to really single dose unless you have a different coffee every few shots.

Which reminds me I need to do some shot videos to show how it performs


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> I don't think the pro M is much different to the k30 grind wise. It's not as fast though but 4 seconds to 6 seconds isn't much different and you can single dose if that's your thing......although the timed dose is so accurate you don't need to really single dose unless you have a different coffee every few shots.
> 
> Which reminds me I *need to do some shot videos to show how it performs*


Nice one dude


----------



## jimrobo

I was trying to hold out for the new tamper for full cinematic effect!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Just out of interest would the class up from Titan class be Olympus class? Or perhaps dreadnought class? The first grinders to feature surface to air missiles as well as 96mm flat burrs?

How are you finding single dosing jim or are you using a partially full hopper to get the timed dosing to work?


----------



## pendragoncs

garydyke1 said:


> There are 3 Royals on ebay right now, including one in gloss black


Did have a nosey at that black one. It's. 2007 and has already broken £400.

Have to say thought it may not be as fast but I'm certainly not disliking the SJ. Not fully seasoned yet but with the correct workflow it's fairly easy to get 18 in and out (or within an acceptable margin) all in a nice little mound of clump less grinds.


----------



## lookseehear

If anyone wants to season their burrs I'll happily post 500g of my (awful) DIY hasbean blend for them to grind through.


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> If anyone wants to season their burrs I'll happily post 500g of my (awful) DIY hasbean blend for them to grind through.


What's wrong with your blend? I was just about to crack it open...


----------



## lookseehear

I think I stalled the roast! On grinding it smells a bit odd - give it a go by all means and let me know what you think.


----------



## garydyke1

Another to keep an eye on ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Royal-Espresso-Grinder-/280945879509?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4169ade9d5


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> Another to keep an eye on ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Royal-Espresso-Grinder-/280945879509?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4169ade9d5


I may have just joined the titan club...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonRJ

Come on in the waters fine.


----------



## fatboyslim

lookseehear said:


> I may have just joined the titan club...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Did you get that one with the telescopic tamper? Pretty sure you can remove that lol!

Looks like you got a good deal depending on condition and whether or not you need new burrs.

If I wasn't going back to Uni I'd definitely be considering a grinder upgrade (keep looking at Mahlkonig Pro M Espresso lustfully).

Perhaps a Roy vs Super Jolly comparison throwdown is on the cards? I would personally love to see that.


----------



## lookseehear

Yes it was the one Gary linked with the telescopic tamper. I might sell it if there's a market for them as it won't get any use from me. I'll almost certainly be removing it from the doser.

My only concern is the condition of the burrs like you said. I'll have a look when it gets to me next week and see how much new burrs will cost.

I'm very interested in having a comparison with the SJ, not sure my other half is going to like having them both in the kitchen - even just temporarily.

This also means I'll be selling my SJ pretty soon so look out for it on the forums.


----------



## jimrobo

fatboyslim said:


> If I wasn't going back to Uni I'd definitely be considering a grinder upgrade (keep looking at Mahlkonig Pro M Espresso lustfully).


I can definitely recommend! I love mine!!!


----------



## Toby-IOM

lookseehear said:


> This also means I'll be selling my SJ pretty soon so look out for it on the forums.


Give me a shout when the SJ is coming up, I'm after my first grinder and I prefer to start with best I can get hold of


----------



## lookseehear

Will do - will probably be a couple of weeks as my new grinder won't be here until a week on Tuesday. I'll have to check on postage unless you're in Kent or London.


----------



## Toby-IOM

No problem buddy, just bear me in mind when it's ready to leave for pastures new


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I may have just joined the titan club...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


side by side pics and performance / taste update would be cool.


----------



## lookseehear

Will do!

I've been looking again and it looks like the burrs are the titanium ones ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280945879509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_1369wt_922 look closely at the last pic). I'd be pretty pleased if it did come with those as I know they're expensive to buy separately. Even if it came with the regular burrs or worn out ones a new set are only £50 from coffee hit. Can't wait to give it a go!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> I don't think the pro M is much different to the k30 grind wise. It's not as fast though but 4 seconds to 6 seconds isn't much different and you can single dose if that's your thing......although the timed dose is so accurate you don't need to really single dose unless you have a different coffee every few shots.
> 
> Which reminds me I need to do some shot videos to show how it performs


We are still waiting.....

and the new tamper !


----------



## jimrobo

the new tamper arrived a couple of weeks ago!! It actually made a pretty hefty difference! I am still trying to get a decent camera angle view!!

Next time my friend is around I will get her to be camera woman!


----------



## garydyke1

jimrobo said:


> the new tamper arrived a couple of weeks ago!! It actually made a pretty hefty difference! I am still trying to get a decent camera angle view!!
> 
> Next time my friend is around I will get her to be camera woman!


pic of the tamper?


----------



## jimrobo

This was straight out of the box. Its darkened since I got it though.


----------



## lookseehear

That's pretty stunning!


----------



## MikeHag

A very fine door handle. I missed the first mention... who made it?


----------



## lookseehear

I believe it's a Torr.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimrobo

Yup it's this....

http://www.pasmarose.de/catalog/tamper-torr-classic-classic-barista-torr-tamper-classic-barista-queen-ebony-p-1474.html

With the semi curved piston...bit geeky but laser engraved initials. It took almost a month to arrive!! But it's a pretty quality item!


----------



## lookseehear




----------



## funinacup

What a beast 

Initial thoughts?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## lookseehear

Just getting it dialled in now. Will report back!


----------



## Earlepap

What an egregious offense against taste and decency! Good job!

Also your tamper appears to be levitating?


----------



## MikeHag

Boom! Look fwd to more info


----------



## lookseehear

It's a monster! Got lusty glaze dialled in (glad I bought 1kg now) and pulled a couple of shots. The pours seem effortlessly pretty and even and taste thick and syrupy.

Not had much of a play or tasted that much coffee - need to sleep tonight! The doser will need sorting out, needs a schnozzola as a minimum as it throws the grounds to the left and I want to do the clean sweep mod too.

Really really pleased so far. Only issue is that it won't run without the hopper on at the moment - theres a plastic tab on the back that fits into a slot in the grinder body and presses a switch. Gary how did you get round this?

It's neat how the tamper 'floats' between the grinder forks too, gives me somewhere to leave it.


----------



## funinacup

Good stuff!

Titanium burrs after all?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## lookseehear

Yes! They seem pretty sharp still so I won't be changing them in a hurry.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Come on Luke more reflections on your purchase please....

Did you sort the mods out?


----------



## lookseehear

I know I'm slacking! It's been a busy week - and commuting from Kent to London now means I'm rarely home before 7.30-8ish in the evening.

Last night I spent a good while 'sorting out' the doser though. I shorted the switches for the hopper safety tab thing and the full-doser cut off switch. In the end I just took out the switch linked to the dosing paddle and am just using the switch on the side of the grinder.

I also cleaned and disassembled the sweeper parts so that it's pretty much the same arrangement as my super jolly and put in a temporary paper schnozz. Some clever sod has glued the clear plastic bit into the doser so I've conceded that I'll never get some of the old coffee out from behind there.

It's definitely faster than the super jolly but maybe not as fast as I was expecting. Perhaps the burrs aren't as new as I thought. The grounds are beautifully fluffy and consistent though and I think I'll be giving up on wdt - I don't think it needs it! I'm not going to replace the burrs for the moment as I'm very happy with the grind quality and I don't particularly want to have to season new 83mm beasts!

I haven't actually had time to brew very much this week so not much to report yet in terms of taste difference (which is the main reason i haven't given much feedback yet) but I have really enjoyed the shots I have made.

I want to spend some quality time brewing this weekend but the girlfriend said yesterday "it's going to be 25 degrees this weekend, you aren't going to spend the whole time making coffee are you?". Probably says something that she says making not drinking!


----------



## garydyke1

Roy's grinding speed inproved with regular use, your burrs might be more seasoned and towards the end of their life though? How close to the burrs touching is yours producing acceptable shot times?

What year is yours?

Do you have a name yet?


----------



## fatboyslim

Roland? Roddy? Randy (from south park)?

Luke I'm sure you noticed the difference in grinding speed between fake burrs on the SJ and the real ones. Do they have mazzer printed on them?


----------



## lookseehear

I'll take them out and check, although it'll have to be after a couple of shots, I don't want to lose the setting!

I'll have to think about a name. Hmmm


----------



## garydyke1

The genuine Mazzer (fitted at factory) titanium burrs do not state 'Mazzer' They instead have concentric rings.


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> The genuine Mazzer (fitted at factory) titanium burrs do not state 'Mazzer' They instead have concentric rings.


Thats what mine have:










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1

Genuine! : )


----------



## Earlepap

Royale with cheese!


----------



## RobD

Well for the Grand sum of £51 i have now joined the silly buggers club, it all works but the burrs have a small amount of scuffing on one point where there was so much coffee grinds in between the burrs and carrier it touched in one place but couldn't give a fine enough grind but after 2 hours of striping cleaning and checking the carrier and shaft out with a micrometer there are no mechanical problems. think new burrs, doser modes or a funnel replacement and a paint job are called for?? no it hasn't got a name yet!!


----------



## lookseehear

That is an absolute steal! Welcome to the club


----------



## RobD

Thanks Luke

im quite excited to start on the mods but will have to wait until i can get new burrs to try it in anger as the current ones are beyond dull, but that will be a £45 for standard or £85+ for titanium and will it ever get used enough to warrant the titanium burrs?

its already striped as far as getting to the bearings as i may change them, while im at it i may just pop the motor out and give it a paint job so there will be plenty of time to save for burrs


----------



## repeat

Tremendous deal! Congrats!


----------



## lookseehear

I think the titanium burrs grind a bit quicker but also take more seasoning. Maybe the coffee hit 'clay balls' seasoning technique would be useful.

I'm also thinking about painting my grinder as its currently a bit bashed. I should really do it now while I have no espresso machine but I'm not sure I have time at the moment!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim

Coffee hit advised me that clay balls are for big conicals only. They have not tried on flat burrs and advised me not to use on SJ burrs. Maybe ok for titanium though?


----------



## RobD

Lookseehear

After reading lots of posts about how to clean & paint one, it was generally indicated that you had to heat the body up to get the motor out but from what i saw i think that this is not the case on the royal

One thing i noticed when pulling the royal apart was that the motor is suspended on three rubber feet on an internal plate that bolts to the outer casing via six allen bolts, so apart from the bottom plate the only place the motor unit touches the outer casing is at the neck round the threaded burr holder. you will need to be able to un wire the motor unless i can get the base with all the starter & wiring out with the motor unit.

if i get a chance over the next few weeks to strip it i will photo & document what i find, but my guess at the moment is that there is a bolt hole in the centre of the plate then they use to hold it with when Mazzer lower it into the casing.

i figured a nice deep metallic plumb colour may look quite swish??


----------



## garydyke1

Bargain, good work. Be cool to see the progress of your refurb


----------



## Outlaw333

I am suffering from the first bout of upgraditis I have had in a long time!! After playing yesterday at the UKBC on the San Remo stand I have got that twinge in my stomach and all those familiar symptoms of upraditis! Not for the machine quite so much as the grinder, I really enjoyed using the K30 and have come to the realisation that I need one of those in my life! I'm watching one on ebay but right now I don't think I could spend more than about £250-£275, I doubt whether I'll find one finishing up in that price range, trouble is I have so much I'm saving up for at the moment!


----------



## garydyke1

If I could obtain an Anfim doser , attach it to my Royal, Have new bearings installed and a paintjob = wouldnt crave another grinder for several years.

The market is crying out for a single-dosing titan with a smallish footprint - the only way to do it frankenstein mixture of various grinders and serious modding


----------



## Outlaw333

The San Remo with doser pretty much fits that shoe! I haven't seen one but the doserless version we used at Extract has a small footprint. The Frankengrinder does have a certain appeal though!


----------



## lookseehear

Outlaw333 said:


> I am suffering from the first bout of upgraditis I have had in a long time!! After playing yesterday at the UKBC on the San Remo stand I have got that twinge in my stomach and all those familiar symptoms of upraditis! Not for the machine quite so much as the grinder, I really enjoyed using the K30 and have come to the realisation that I need one of those in my life! I'm watching one on ebay but right now I don't think I could spend more than about £250-£275, I doubt whether I'll find one finishing up in that price range, trouble is I have so much I'm saving up for at the moment!


I know what you mean but I can't see one ever ending up at that price sadly!

My Mazzer is part sanded and should hopefully be fully sanded this weekend as part of its overhaul. Ideally I'd like new burrs too but I can't seem to find anyone that sells the 151B (for the Royal) only the 151A (for the Major).

Gary - what is it about the Anfim doser that you crave so much? If it's the neat dosing then you should check out my epoxy insert mod to the chute. Maybe not as perfect as the Anfim but very similar.


----------



## fatboyslim

Right now I'm craving a HG One.

Makes so much sense to pay for an expensive burr set and quality construction but not an expensive motor designed for prolonged use.

None of our grinders for home use ever see prolonged use!

£640 is quite steep though. Nick perhaps you wouldn't see this is an upgrade but I like the idea of the conical and flat burrs

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?8532-FS-La-Cimbali-Max-grinder-2007 £170 is a bargain!


----------



## Outlaw333

You know what it's like when you have your heart set on something though! I don't think I would ever manage to clear something so ugly into my kitchen anyway! Even the K30 is pushing it a bit!

For now i will keep dreaming!


----------



## RobD

I take it that none of you will be bidding on the Real tree Camo Robur on ebay?? the mind boggles!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mazzer-Robur-Espresso-Grinder-with-Digital-Timer-Mod-/251224357988?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3a7e237c64

i cant think about/justify an upgrade until i have at least fitted and new funnel to the royal and used it for a bit.

Gary if you can find the doser, i will help you with the rest


----------



## Outlaw333

Are they liquidating stock or something? Coffee Hit are the ones with the K30 i'm watching aswell! That Robur is perhaps the coolest looking grinder I have ever seen anyway!


----------



## RobD

i can understand real tree camo on one of my rifles but not on a coffee grinder, and as for the carbon fibre affect hopper!! its a bit like urban camo on VW's, it trying a bit to hard to be cool, and desperate is not attractive, it would have helped if they had applied the wrap on the right way up









so you going to bid on the K30 or not?? if you are i wont. as the last one i saw on flebay made £1100 the second time round.


----------



## Outlaw333

I know the Advantage Timber is a little eccentric but you never know when you might need to take your grinder out hunting! To me the Carbon hopper is what makes it cool!

Yeah I am going to bid but I'll see how it goes for a couple of days first.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Gary - what is it about the Anfim doser that you crave so much? If it's the neat dosing then you should check out my epoxy insert mod to the chute. Maybe not as perfect as the Anfim but very similar.


Have you used the Anfim? The single finger action is CLASSY and the neat pile of grinds doesnt require any faffing with bits of plastic or paper


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> Have you used the Anfim? The single finger action is CLASSY and the neat pile of grinds doesnt require any faffing with bits of plastic or paper


No I haven't used one, would love to give it a go though. If you want to tidy up your doser even more then the moulded chute mod is really worth doing and not that difficult.

I haven't got round to sanding the casing of Roy yet but earlier this evening I took the casing off completely in preparation. It was really easy actually, I only had to disconnect the green light led thing from the main board. My process was:


Take off the doser (two Allen bolts, two flathead screws)

Take off the forks (two Philips screws)

Take off the power switch (one Philips screw) and the backing plate for the switch (two Philips screws)

Take off the top burr plate thing and the top burr and four springs

Then I put the grinder upside down on the floor and removed the feet and the one extra bolt holding the base plate on.

Turn the base plate over and rest it on a box/stool/something a similar height where the wires aren't being pulled too tight

Undo all the small Allen bolts in the upper support plate thing leaving 3 large Allen bolts in to hold the motor.

The casing should now be loose so you can just push it down to free the gasket slightly as its only the motor that's resting on the floor

Now you have to 'lift' the motor out of the casing. I did it by tipping it slightly and getting my fingers round the motor base plate then lifting up and sliding the casing out. As Rob mentioned its probably a lot easier to use the spare bolt hole to try and lift the motor out but I didn't have anything to screw in there!

Once the casing is free I took a quick photo of the wires where the light connects to the main board then disconnected them and took the light out.

I've left the motor upside down with the base plate sat on top of it while I sand the casing down. Reassembly is the reverse process.

The whole process took me all of about 15 mins on my own - would have been a bit easier with a helper though! Hoping to get all the sanding done tomorrow so I'll put a few photos up.


----------



## lookseehear

A bit of an update, I've sanded most of the paint off. Some of the curved bits I'll have to do by hand but I'm quite pleased so far (it took a while though). He's reassembled again so that I can still make coffee but I'll be taking him apart again hopefully this weekend to finish the sanding/cleaning and maybe even put a couple of coats of primer on.


----------



## coffeechap

What sander did you use on this, I sanded mine by hand, took forever but result was fantastic, got it painted in food safe gloss black and look fantastic in the end. You might like the little mod Callum is doing on his sj for this!


----------



## lookseehear

coffeechap said:


> What sander did you use on this, I sanded mine by hand, took forever but result was fantastic, got it painted in food safe gloss black and look fantastic in the end. You might like the little mod Callum is doing on his sj for this!


By hand?! Are you crazy?! That must have taken forever. I used a Titan random orbit sander with 280 grit paper. Took a while but was very doable.


----------



## Callum_T

lookseehear said:


> By hand?! Are you crazy?! That must have taken forever. I used a Titan random orbit sander with 280 grit paper. Took a while but was very doable.


I was tempted to polish mine... Get on the Oreo doserless and on demand switch. I'm fairly confident I'd be able to talk over any circuit based mod if you were tempted, apparently the fact the hopper has a circuit breaker on any mazzer bigger than SJ makes them easier to make into an on demand / techy timer'd grinder


----------



## coffeechap

lookseehear said:


> By hand?! Are you crazy?! That must have taken forever. I used a Titan random orbit sander with 280 grit paper. Took a while but was very doable.


Yes by hand and yes I must be crazy but the end result was incredible


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> Yes by hand and yes I must be crazy but the end result was incredible


Machines can't match abit of elbow grease in terms of sanding and finishing, I spent at least 30 to 45 mins sanding Mym's pf today - could have easily spent 3 times that if I was being super ott


----------



## lookseehear

I'm going to finish the sanding by hand but I wouldn't fancy doing the whole lot by hand. There are lots of places an orbital sander can't reach so I think hand finishing was always going to be necessary unless it was bead blasted.

I might give the Oreo mod thing a go but the forks on a Royal are so long that there wouldn't be any point putting an on-demand switch there as the pf wouldn't reach it if it was in the right place to catch the grounds. I'd like to see a video of how your SJ doses though if you get chance/can be bothered!

In general I've given up on making my Royal doserless as you get too many problems with static unless you use the anti static grid in which case it becomes difficult to sweep out the chute and single dose.


----------



## Callum_T

Oreo mod could be improved I think yet, but basically all I did was remove all the actual doser, dosing parts (the segments ) so that all my doser is, is just a cylinder and then it's just some slippy cardboard to get grinds to slide to the old doser exit. Sounds so simplistic but it's a bugger to get to sit correctly - then just all the joins are covered with electricians tape.

That was very strange to explain but I think it makes sense.

Ill do a little video at some point I think, and regards to the on demand the switch I mounted is great it is both a push to make and a normal switch (you could pop it anywhere on the grinder I guess) - then all the electricals just nip through a hole in the body and the pf fork and back to the junction box.


----------



## coffeechap

Callum must be fairly simple to get something made up in plastic that can do a similar job, I will look into it!


----------



## Callum_T

coffeechap said:


> Callum must be fairly simple to get something made up in plastic that can do a similar job, I will look into it!


Yeah ill look into some laser cut acrylic and then line bending it, if all mazzer dosers are same diameter I could see about making a few. Should probably get on with my labs though


----------



## coffeechap

Just seems like a much easier way to go than doser less! And a hell of a lot cheaper too


----------



## coffeechap

Whatever you develop can easily tap Into the fixing points for the top of the doser chamber.


----------

